# Venison Loins



## orenglin (Aug 6, 2013)

Supper tonight. 

Butterflied venison loin, marinated in Italian dressing, stuffed with cream cheese (about the size of my pinky finger the length of the butterfly, and slivered onions, wrapped in a bacon blanket. Smoked it to a "beef medium" well.

It was amazing.

Tried a different way of smoking.  Before tonight, I had only used charcoal, and A LOT of charcoal.  Tonight, I tried using more wood and less charcoal, and it seemed to work out well.  I plan to keep playing with it.  Now I need to figure how to better control the temps with wood.













Image.jpg



__ orenglin
__ Aug 6, 2013


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 6, 2013)

That looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As for the wood try using smaller pieces and adding them more often or burn them in a separate device and transfer the coals which is a pain but gives you better heat control


----------



## indycolt13 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks Awesome.  Bacon weave looks good too!.  Since moving to AZ in '07 I have yet to have a successful deer hunt.  I miss hunting deer back in IN.


----------



## travisb (Aug 12, 2013)

What kind of smoker are you using?


----------



## tonybel (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks good!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jbomx363 (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks great...but.....uUmmm...where's the money shot?


----------



## orenglin (Aug 13, 2013)

jbomx363 said:


> Looks great...but.....uUmmm...where's the money shot?


sorry?  what do you mean money shot?


----------



## orenglin (Aug 13, 2013)

travisb said:


> What kind of smoker are you using?


I am using a side fire box or offset fire box Charbroil charcoal grill/smoker.  Sorry these are the best pics that I have so far.













image.jpg



__ orenglin
__ Jun 25, 2013
__ 2


















image.jpg



__ orenglin
__ Jun 25, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 13, 2013)

orenglin said:


> jbomx363 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great...but.....uUmmm...where's the money shot?
> ...


A photo of the sliced meat is the "money shot".


----------



## link (Aug 13, 2013)

That looks fantastic! I believe by "money shot" they are looking for a picture of it sliced up so we can see the inside.


----------



## orenglin (Aug 13, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> A photo of the sliced meat is the "money shot".


Oh, sorry, didn't think to snap that shot of it cut up.  In reality it was eaten so fast, I'm not sure I could have gotten one.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 13, 2013)

orenglin said:


> Oh, sorry, didn't think to snap that shot of it cut up.  In reality it was eaten so fast, I'm not sure I could have gotten one.


Yea you usually have to be quick and also aware to avoid forks and knives that are flying towards the meat


----------



## jbomx363 (Aug 13, 2013)

orenglin said:


> Oh, sorry, didn't think to snap that shot of it cut up.  In reality it was eaten so fast, I'm not sure I could have gotten one.









 Misdemeanor offense. Tease us with a great looking venison roast and no money shot! Cruel and detrimental to the well being of my belly.


----------



## huntfishdude (Jan 20, 2017)

20170120_193041.jpg



__ huntfishdude
__ Jan 20, 2017






I must say this recipe sounded interesting so I had to try it on a fresh venny loin. Here's the money shot. The Italian marinade time was shorter than I prefer, being only 1.5 hrs. The temp set was 220 on my electric smoker and I took it off at probe temp of 150. Was not sure what the cream cheese would do so I smoked it in a small pan. Chips used was one cup of a mix of Apple and red oak. Very tasty.


----------



## towm8er (Feb 2, 2017)

That looks amazing 

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntfishdude (Feb 2, 2017)

And indeed, it was. Doing a larger cut today. Will send pics latter. Hoping to thin slice for lunch meat.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks good, way to go.


----------



## huntfishdude (Feb 2, 2017)

20170202_105848.jpg



__ huntfishdude
__ Feb 2, 2017





Just pulled off this venny hind leg from the smoker. Cooked this one to 145 degrees.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks good huntfishdude


----------

